# Backup lights in the bumper



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I finally got my backup lights installed. No snow for awhile so I thought I would get them in. I think they are going to work out good. I am going to make a back rack and add another set on that. Here are some pics.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## mtchockey30 (Jun 10, 2009)

they look awesome


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I just did the same thing .....I will take some pics tomorrow..... I had the holes cut with a plasma cutter, wiring tomorrow....

What brand lights are you using....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

dmontgomery;962257 said:


> I just did the same thing .....I will take some pics tomorrow..... I had the holes cut with a plasma cutter, wiring tomorrow....
> 
> What brand lights are you using....


I am not sure about the plasma cutter. It will burn the chrome and it might peel off later. Unless you are going to paint it, I would not use the plasma.

I am using the maxxima led lights. These are suppose to be the lights the big county trucks are using.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

That is very clean, as if it came from the factory.

Nice job


----------



## Buck Bros. (Jan 12, 2010)

I feel they dont work as well as a set up high on your rear cab . There is a difference . It's a waste of lighting .


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

mossman381;962282 said:


> I am not sure about the plasma cutter. It will burn the chrome and it might peel off later. Unless you are going to paint it, I would not use the plasma.
> 
> I am using the maxxima led lights. These are suppose to be the lights the big county trucks are using.


my bumper is polished stainless steel....no problem with the plasma cutter.....


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Buck Bros.;962305 said:


> I feel they dont work as well as a set up high on your rear cab . There is a difference . It's a waste of lighting .


Well it sounds like he's planning on adding a set up there to, welcome to PS.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Buck Bros.;962305 said:


> I feel they dont work as well as a set up high on your rear cab . There is a difference . It's a waste of lighting .


It depends on where you want the light. Light up high will not put any light behind the rear bumper. If you want the light 500ft behind you then up high is the way to go. I am trying to put the light on the ground. To see the row I have plowed so I don't run over what I haven't plowed, when backing up. The only reason I want more light in a back rack it to get some light down the side of my truck. I like using my side mirrors, but it seems too dark to use them at night. My opinion is you can't have enough light at night.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

dmontgomery;962335 said:


> my bumper is polished stainless steel....no problem with the plasma cutter.....


I look foward to seeing what you did.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

mossman381;962475 said:


> It depends on where you want the light. Light up high will not put any light behind the rear bumper. If you want the light 500ft behind you then up high is the way to go. I am trying to put the light on the ground. To see the row I have plowed so I don't run over what I haven't plowed, when backing up. The only reason I want more light in a back rack it to get some light down the side of my truck. I like using my side mirrors, but it seems too dark to use them at night. My opinion is you can't have enough light at night.


I agree with you completely about never having enough light at night. I've got 4 lights mounted on my backrack that I use. Two point straight back and two angle off to the sides of the truck. I've also got two small ones mounted under my bumper and I'm making a setup with two that will go in my receiver and hook up to my trailer lights. It really sounds like a lot, even to me as I'm typing this, but when it's dark and you're tired from plowing for 2 days straight it's worth it to be able to see.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks good, Mossman... but how did you cut them? Hole saw?


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks great, yeah I agree you can't have enough light at NIGHT


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks SWEET! ussmileyflag

I'll definitely be doing that when I add another truck on 2 years!


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

looks sharp, a bit pricey thouhg.. Ill look into those once I kill my 20$ 55w lights t6hat I bolted under my bumper. Where did you find the best price, lowest I have seen is 55$


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks really good mossman. My bumper is in the mail so you can add some lights to mine as well.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

ok here is my install.......I tried to cut the holes with holes saws, burned up 2 $40 saws. So had them cut with a plasma cutter......

The lights in the pic are not the ones I am gonna use. I have Soundoff models that I will be installing tomorrow. These will be used for something else...


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*Number #2*

second pic........


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the other lights are a little brighter....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks good dmontgomery. I used a hole saw. You need to take it slow and use cutting fluid.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Stainless is not too forgiving when you try to cut it with any sort of blade! Ill be cutting out a 2" hole in my front bumper soon for a block heater plug mount so I'm glad I read that a hole saw will make the cut!

How did you keep your chrome from tearing or excess damage when you went to drill out the hole? I know the grommet mount hides some but I didn't know if you did anything to preserve the integrity of the chrome... It looks great!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks good i have thought about that as well but i am worried that rust will start to appear around the edge where you cut. keep us posted i think those lights would really fill in the gap between my truck reverse lights to my backrack lights.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you take it slow you can get a very clean cut. I put silicone around the hole to keep it from rusting. I have done this before and have not had any rust problems. I do plan on painting my bumpers at some point.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I was gonna suggest a heavy dose of Fluid Film......that will keep it from rusting


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Whenever I've had to cut thru chrome or even a nicely painted surface that I want as little damage as possible, I cover the area with some wide masking tape--you can lay out your hole(s) on it with marker and center punch... then carefully drill your pilot hole. Move to a bigger size or holesaw as required. The tape helps prevent that tearing/peeling/chipping around the hole a bit (as it doesn't allow it to get a rip thru the coating started so easy). The real trick is to go slow and use plenty of oil (I usually use RapidTap if I have it around) and not overheat the surface OR the cutter. Finish the cut, dress any sharp edges with a file (gently pushing inwards), then carefully remove the tape pulling towards the center of the hole, again to avoid any tearing motion--especially important if you suspect the prep work under the coating to be of questionable quality--generally factory bumpers are pretty good but some aftermarket pieces, or painted pieces, especially those made overseas are not quite up to par. Once the tape is gone, wipe it down with a mild solvent to remove the oil and any leftover adhesive from the tape.. then give the area a good wipedown with good old fashioned Turtle Wax. Helps seal microscopic pores, lines, etc... and gives that beautiful shine at the same time. The sealant around the cut edge is probably not a bad idea. Install the light (or whatever) and from the back side spray with Fluid Film or similar to help seal out the water.

This should last a long time without issues. Especially with occasional retreatment of the FF.


----------



## TONY M (Oct 26, 2008)

Very nice job,looks really good.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

Both installs look great !! I want to do that to my truck now !!!  Looks great and practical too !!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice, we have an 09, and are looking for some ideas... We might "borrow" some from you... (i love the backrack too)...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can "borrow" any of my ideas. That is why I am on this site. To show and see other peoples ideas. And maybe show off a bit


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mossman381;996882 said:


> You can "borrow" an of my ideas. That is why I am on this site. To show and see other peoples ideas. And maybe show off a bit


Ok, cool. 
Did you use a drill, or a plasma cutter?

Roughly what did that cost you in materials? Could you break it down (metal, wire, ect)? For the backrack, sorry, i just realized this was ther lights.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I used a hole saw for the lights in the bumper. Take it slow and use cutting fluid if you have it.

The cost of the rack was spendy. Mostly because of the led lights. I have about $100 in steel. $170 for the light boxes. $270 for the led lights. $150 for the paint. I had the wiring. And a whole lot of time.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

i had my holes cut with plasma cutter


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Those lights look great, so much neater than bolting some up under or on the bumper, and these should last alot longer being subject to less abuse too


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

funny you would say that.......during the last for days of storms......I tapped a car and the only damage I have was the rubber grommet surrounding the one new light in the back......


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

They are flush mount so nothing can it them and if they do get hit they have a little give with the grommet. The grommets are cheap to replace.


----------



## Kris_Kris (Feb 7, 2010)

I was glad that I had a painted bumper when I was cutting on it with a saw zaw. I thought that If I screwed it up it would be a good reason to go get a chrome one. LOL Those round lights look great. You did a good job. I cold not decide round or square. I figured square would be easier to cut but I like your round ones.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

mossman381;962216 said:


> I finally got my backup lights installed. No snow for awhile so I thought I would get them in. I think they are going to work out good. I am going to make a back rack and add another set on that. Here are some pics.


Looks great!!!!! Top shelf install. Very jealous.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks man. I sold that truck and bought a duramax. I will probably be doing the same thing to it. I will post pics when I do.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

I dont know if I have the stones to do this.....

Dont take this negatively but if I did it I think I would try to get brighter lights...I just want it lit up real good. .


Any links on where you got these lights at?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

No offense taken. They were led lights. I know they are not the brightest but they lit up behind me real good. I would put them in my truck again. They are making brighter led's now. But they are costly. I got them online somewhere. Been so long I don't remember. Is that the first sign of getting old? I hope not


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha nice....I wont tell anyone your getting old, dont worry . When you cut out the holes, you said you put silicone on the edges?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I put silicone around the edge to seal it. Once you scratch chrome it will start to rust. If you don't seal it you will have a rust around the holes you cut.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*newer lights*

I just put these on the back of my dump. 1350 lumens each......they make daylight..... I am looking for similar lights for the pickup bumper......but unfortunately few advertise the lumens that lights produce....

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/116mm-Round-Hi-Power-LED-Lamp-6-x-3W-Hi-Power-LED


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=42969&page=151
my truck is about half way down the page. its a white chevy with the dog in the picture


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Is that a Reunel bumper?


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

dmontgomery;1303614 said:


> Is that a Reunel bumper?


if your asking my, i have no clue. i bought the truck used and it was already on the truck.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

dmontgomery;1303577 said:


> I just put these on the back of my dump. 1350 lumens each......they make daylight..... I am looking for similar lights for the pickup bumper......but unfortunately few advertise the lumens that lights produce....


Them look really good. And at a good price.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

cdahl1177;1303616 said:


> if your asking my, i have no clue. i bought the truck used and it was already on the truck.


No biggie......it just looks like mine.....


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

here is my bumper at night with my back rack lights on.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Buck Bros.;962305 said:


> I feel they dont work as well as a set up high on your rear cab . There is a difference . It's a waste of lighting .


Lights up high behind you light up the snow that is falling, rendering the lights nearly useless.


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

dmontgomery;1303666 said:


> No biggie......it just looks like mine.....


well i was wondering what brand it was the whole time ive had the truck so thanks for the help.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice bumpers.......I dropped serious coin for the stainless version.....but I damaged it backing into a tree


----------



## cdahl1177 (Jan 17, 2011)

dmontgomery;1304127 said:


> Nice bumpers.......I dropped serious coin for the stainless version.....but I damaged it backing into a tree


oops...it happens. i hit a telephone pole a few years ago.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

anyone try these, they mount in the trailer hitch ...

not expensive ... $ 25 for the mount ONLY ... any good ?

Any thing similar BUT BETTER ? and where can I get them ?

http://www.jcwhitney.com/kc-hilites-receiver-hitch-mount-light-bar/p2019526.jcwx

RECIEVER HITCH-MOUNT LIGHT BAR

KC has developed creative lighting accessory for vehicles with 2-inch receiver hitches. When there is nothing occupying the receiver tube, why not "light it up" This new bracket kit lets you mount two 2x6" lights (lights and wiring not included) which can be positioned to put light nearly anywhere within a 180-degree arc. All black-anodized finish on thick-gauge steel stands up to the elements.

(DOPE) the company spelled receiver WRONG !


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Cosmic Charlie;1305272 said:


> anyone try these, they mount in the trailer hitch ...
> 
> not expensive ... $ 25 for the mount ONLY ... any good ?
> 
> ...


I don't think those lights would make it through one season of plowing. That spot is probably the worst spot to put unprotected lights. You might as well just stuff $25 and the cost of the lights in a snow bank somewhere.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great Thread. I'm subscribing


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

mossman381;1305291 said:


> I don't think those lights would make it through one season of plowing. That spot is probably the worst spot to put unprotected lights. You might as well just stuff $25 and the cost of the lights in a snow bank somewhere.


Actually, those are 26 series KC's in the picture and they hold up quite well. I mount them under the bumpers, and if you back into something, they'll swing up behind the bumper. Then you smack your forehead, get out, and swing them back down. Haven't damaged one yet. They're not the brightest light I've ever had, but they're pretty good.

Agreed on that hitch mount though, that think looks pretty chincy, and would fold in half on the first snowbank. A piece of 2" tube and a piece of flat stock ($5 worth of steel at the most) and you can make your own.

PS, the funniest part of that pic is the lights are upside down, the vents are pointed up and they'd fill with water.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

wizardsr;1305779 said:


> Actually, those are 26 series KC's in the picture and they hold up quite well. I mount them under the bumpers, and if you back into something, they'll swing up behind the bumper. Then you smack your forehead, get out, and swing them back down. Haven't damaged one yet. They're not the brightest light I've ever had, but they're pretty good.


I never thought about mounting them so they would fold up under the bumper if you did hit something. That sounds way better than the hitch mount. I still think mounting lights inside the bumper is the best way.


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Ever have any problem with the round ones getting iced over?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Spucel;1315236 said:


> Ever have any problem with the round ones getting iced over?


I have had to wipe the snow off them a few times but no ice.


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

And here I was thinking I had an original idea:




























Sheesh....


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey mossman did u just hook up your lights in the bumper to your reverse light wires? I'm thinking about doing the same thing to my truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SilverLT2;1369672 said:


> Hey mossman did u just hook up your lights in the bumper to your reverse light wires? I'm thinking about doing the same thing to my truck


Yep, I just tapped into the reverse lights.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Lights going in my 02's bumper


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Lookin good Thumbs Up once u get those lights done paint that bumper lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SilverLT2;1371382 said:


> Lookin good Thumbs Up once u get those lights done paint that bumper lol


Some mock up lights in. Will be getting some leds. Would like to paint the bumper ASAP.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Reverse lights look good Thumbs Up I like those tail lights too after seeing them again I thinks a guy i work with has the same one on his 04 lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bumper is painted. And the best night shot I could get.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Mossman....you should put one of the older lights on one side and take a comparison pic for us to see!!

Sometimes the old style lights put out more useable light......do the led's seem to shine perty good?

Looks Great!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

flatlander42;1375532 said:


> Hey Mossman....you should put one of the older lights on one side and take a comparison pic for us to see!!
> 
> Sometimes the old style lights put out more useable light......do the led's seem to shine perty good?
> 
> Looks Great!


The taillights that I have in right now should be better. The reverse part of the light is clear. I will problably swap the bulbs for leds sometime.

Before when I put the truck in reverse I really couldn't tell the lights came on. Now when I put it in reverse I have lots of light on the ground. Doesn't really shine way out behind me but that is not where I wanted the light. This mod is worth the time and money.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i have the same taillights in 2 of my trucks. one set is all clear, the other set it red clear. both have led backup bulbs. i got a set of smoke red. but didnt like how the backup light spot was tinted. <<--for sale. i also added resistors to the park lights to dim them down in the taillights. as i had some people say its hard to tell when your brakeing/turning. 

also some one round here liked the clear ones so much they stoled them off my truck last spring!!!!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

chuckraduenz;1403045 said:


> i have the same taillights in 2 of my trucks. one set is all clear, the other set it red clear. both have led backup bulbs. i got a set of smoke red. but didnt like how the backup light spot was tinted. <<--for sale. i also added resistors to the park lights to dim them down in the taillights. as i had some people say its hard to tell when your brakeing/turning.
> 
> also some one round here liked the clear ones so much they stoled them off my truck last spring!!!!


I saw somewhere they had a taillight lock kit. All it was was a screw that needed a special tool to unscrew it so just anybody can not take out your taillights. Might be a good idea with how much they cost.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ya. did that on my second set. i used 2 differnt type security screws. this way they go to the one, and if they get the one out. and go to the next it wont be the same....


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

How my backup lights look:










Their just 1156 bulbs, but they do the job pretty well. I'd like to find some 2x6 hi-power LED's that didnt break the bank. These came with my custom bumper which I originally bought for my 09, but moved over to my new 2011 1500 Silverado:


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Where'd you get that bumper, nice to see one that you can walk on without taking your life into your hands. I've slipped off the stock one too many times and stretched things out , fortunately nothing broke yet.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

Paid $550 shipped for it ( in 09 )
http://www.bumpersandbeds.com/Ranch_Hand_Sport_Rear_Bumpers.html


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

mossman381;1370811 said:


> Lights going in my 02's bumper


Hey Moss what size hole saw did u use to cut out the ends of the light holes? I just bought a set of 6 1/2 oval led lights for my truck I think i have an idea of what size to use just want to see what u used lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SilverLT2;1498646 said:


> Hey Moss what size hole saw did u use to cut out the ends of the light holes? I just bought a set of 6 1/2 oval led lights for my truck I think i have an idea of what size to use just want to see what u used lol


I used a jig saw with a small metal blade on my 02 because I didn't care if I scratched the chrome. But I have used a hole saw in the past for the oval lights. I can't remember what size it was. You want a tight fit or they will pop out. I can look tomorrow at my bracket and go throught our box of hole saws and see which one would work.


----------



## SilverLT2 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok thanks yea i defiantly don't want them popping out lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Silver, it looks like you would need a 2 1/2" hole saw. I couldn't find a 2 1/2" hole saw in the shop so not sure if we broke it or what.


----------

